# Peptinex vs vivonex anyone know?



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

hi Ive been looking into the elemental diets.In Australia there seems to be another called peptinex.It says it has a delicious creamy vanilla flavour.I dont believe that but maybe its tolerable.Does anyone know if it would do the same thing as vivonex plus?thanks gilly


----------



## cynthia (May 9, 2006)

I'm new to this forum. I too am interested in the peptinex vs. the vivonex plus. Anyone know about this? Thanks, Cynthia


----------



## 23770 (Nov 26, 2005)

I've been looking into the same exact question of how Vivonex compares to other elemental food formulas. Vivonex Plus, which was used in Pimental's studies is certainly the most expensive, being $229 per 6 day supply although you can squeeze it out to 7 days taking only 5 packets a day instead of 6.Here's a link which explains alittle bit about the four major types of elemental diets: Elemental, Semi-Elemental, Standard, and Polymeric.http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu/inter...kolaarticle.pdfMy opinion is if you're serious about treating your SIBO with an elemental diet, then you best stick with Pimental's "Vivonex Plus" even though it's the most expensive since it contains the very simplest forms of fats, proteins, and carbs as fatty acids, amino acids, and glucose. Another thing: I've tried both Vivonex Plus and Peptinex DT unflavored and Vivonex Plus is much more palatable compared to Peptinex DT which is "not designed for oral use" but only tube feeding.I've gotten very used to Vivonex Plus's taste and actually look forward to drinking it when it comes around that time.While it does have a vomit-like smell, it tastes like wheatgrass extract and fertilizer put together. It's saving grace is that it is a very smooth formula that has a nice texture on the tongue and throat. At first, you will have to clamp your nose shut as you drink it but after a while you wil grow very accustomed to the taste and drinking it will become second nature. At least it did for me.If you seriously have a bacterial overgrowth of the small intestine that has been digested all of the nutrients meant for you, that this drink will give you !!ENERGY!! since everything is digested in the upper duodenum and reaches you before it reaches the bacteria.Hope this helped!


----------

